# Labels for Canned Products



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice job with the labels Brother John, what software, and printer are you using? And are you really eating a half stick of butter per biscuit?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Very clever about the hand made labels. I like it! You did a nice job on them.
My friend was getting a prestigues award along with a dinner for her achievements in the 
advertising field. Another friend of mine is a professional computer graphics artist, together 
we designed a label (with her picture on it ) and put it on her favorite bottle of liquor ‘Jack Daniels.’
It was a big hit.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Love the artwork. My problem was finding smooth sided jelly jars. They all seem to be artsy fartsy with their own design. Now, my wine bottle labels are pretty generic since they mostly stay in house. I'd like to try the art work way one time to see how it comes out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*Yodaman: are you really eating a half stick of butter per biscuit? *
not really, most of it drips down my arms.

I had CorelDraw 8 but I lost it, then I started using Paint Shop Pro (8).
most any kind of paint program will work. it just takes a little imagination
and a source for the graphics.
I've made a few "novelty" labels to put on the cheap potted meat cans
you buy at your local store. a couple of the most popular was "Potted Possum"
and "Racoon Ravioli". my brother owned a small biker bar/pub and he was
my biggest customer for gag gifts for his advertisements.



















.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Too cool John.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are very sharp labels.

I do make label for gift items and my wine but they are just text on a removable Avery label. I hate scraping the others off.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yeah, finding smooth sided jelly jars is a pain. just by luck, a lady at the flea market
had 48 half pint smooth sided Mason jars for 50 cents each. I bought all of them.
I tried re-using the commercial jars with the twist-cap but I never felt comfortable
with the lid keeping a good seal. because once it leaves your hands, you have no
control over how the product is handled or stored = too much risk for me.

.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing John. The road kill labels reminds me of decades ago working as mfg eng, we had co-op students from a local tech school come in to work. One student spoke of the road kill parties on compass. It involves finding a recent road kill and freezing it in a block of ice. Then using the giant ice cube in a big barrel of mixed spirits!


----------

